# 8th DERBYSHIRE REPTILE MEETING :)



## lele_davee (Jan 24, 2011)

Hiya details of our 8th reptile meeting are as follows:-​
*VENUE*

Welcome Tavern 
73 Mill Lane 
Belper 
DE56 1LH

*Date and Time*

Friday September 30th 2011 at 7.30pm


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2008)

Ive been waiting for this... baby gal

Yesh i defo defo defo defo defo defo defo defo defo defo defo will be attending this one baby cakes... pinky pinky promise: victory:: victory:: victory:: victory:: 

I cant wait to seeeeeeeeeee yaaaaa princess :flrt::flrt: xxxxx


----------



## lele_davee (Jan 24, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Ive been waiting for this... baby gal
> 
> Yesh i defo defo defo defo defo defo defo defo defo defo defo will be attending this one baby cakes... pinky pinky promise: victory:: victory:: victory:: victory::
> 
> I cant wait to seeeeeeeeeee yaaaaa princess :flrt::flrt: xxxxx


Cant wait to see you babes , you always make me smile with your replies  :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2008)

*hehehe*



lele_davee said:


> Cant wait to see you babes , you always make me smile with your replies  :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


awww i likey like like like like.. Making you Smile Baby gal   :lol2:

oooooooo, :::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:ooooooooo.


----------



## Marckip86 (Aug 31, 2009)

Il be there, think Jen might be showing her face as well and don't worry Lisa, Jane will defo be there lol


----------



## lele_davee (Jan 24, 2011)

Marckip86 said:


> Il be there, think Jen might be showing her face as well and don't worry Lisa, Jane will defo be there lol


Look forward to seeing you to


----------



## Marckip86 (Aug 31, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> awww i likey like like like like.. Making you Smile Baby gal   :lol2:
> 
> oooooooo, :::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:ooooooooo.


Thats not what i told you to say is it??

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2008)

Marckip86 said:


> Thats not what i told you to say is it??
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk


No it wasnt :whistling2:... ooooo Damn!! must of slipped my mind:lol2::lol2:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2008)

What i should of said.. is this.... Me & Marc aka...my lovely oh  ... will be attending This one! defo defo defo defo defo defo defo defo defo..:flrt::flrt::flrt:

We are both looking foward to seeing you there.. lisa Darling mwah :flrt:


xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lele_davee (Jan 24, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> What i should of said.. is this.... Me & Marc aka...my lovely oh  ... will be attending This one! defo defo defo defo defo defo defo defo defo..:flrt::flrt::flrt:
> 
> We are both looking foward to seeing you there.. lisa Darling mwah :flrt:
> 
> ...


Well i cant wait to see you both at the meeting  :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2008)

lele_davee said:


> Well i cant wait to see you both at the meeting  :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


Awww Thanks babes :flrt::flrt::flrt:
I'm one lucky gal.. thats all i can saaaaaaaay 
xxxx


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2008)

BUMPTY..BUMP...BUMP..BUMP..BUMP :2thumb:


----------



## lele_davee (Jan 24, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> BUMPTY..BUMP...BUMP..BUMP..BUMP :2thumb:


And another Bump Today after the lovely Bumps from the georgous Jane Seymour yesterday  :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2008)

Awww, Thanks babes mwah.. you got meeee blushing big time:blush::blush:

Makes two of us then..:flrt::flrt::flrt:
Here we goooo... heres some more lovely bumps for ya then.. my gorgeous chic 

xxxxxxxxx xxxx xxxxxxxx


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2008)

Bumpty..bumpty.bump..bump..bumpty.bump :flrt:


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Can't make the 30th. Dammit. I need some crickets from Graham.

Did any of you go to Doncaster? I did, for the first time. Between me and Becky we spent nearly £400!!

I got me a pair of tri colour hog noses and Becky got a pair of electric blue day geckos. 
Hope to see you soon guys.


----------



## Marckip86 (Aug 31, 2009)

No i didnt go, didnt have any money to spend so didnt want to upset myself if i saw something i wanted lol.

Is becky going to be breeding the electric blues? At all ben.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Neither did I!! Oh well!, here's to baby tri coloured hognoses in a few years!!

They're living together Mark, but they're only half to three quarters grown so nothing for a while.


----------



## Marckip86 (Aug 31, 2009)

Cool well they should be ready in a little while then maybe next year hopefully. I went last year spent just over £100 and only came away with two leopard geckos and a heat mat lol.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

There were some unbelievable leos there. Have you ever seen a super giant? Theyre twice as big a normal one. Absolutely huge!!!

The female day gecko isn't looking brill at the mo so I hope she'll settle ok. The viv is huge for them both with plenty of hidey holes. Fingers crossed though.


----------



## Marckip86 (Aug 31, 2009)

No not seen the super giants last i heard they were still been checked for any problems.

There was some amazing leos there last year too. 

Hope she gets settled soon, hopefully shes just upset from being moved.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2008)

Lisa, hows them beautiful carpets of yours ???:flrt:

Jane xxxxx


----------



## lele_davee (Jan 24, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Lisa, hows them beautiful carpets of yours ???:flrt:
> 
> Jane xxxxx


The carpets are lovely babes , all the reps seem to have settled in lovely in the new house  Cant wait for the meeting on Friday :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

Gotta miss out again, arty stuff elsewhere already comitted to attending, bugger, maybe next month


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Arty stuff? I'm intrigued!


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

Had agreed with my better half I'd take gher over to vernon Mill cin Stockport, open night, maybe 75 + studios, always some crap = some really good stuff, always worth a visit, good mate of mine & his other half have a studio there so had said we would drop by + my missus also sells her wares so professional interest also. Have to make sure i get over to next one as then I'm off as per pm until March.


----------

